# Heavy Weight Or Moderate Weight With More Reps



## kush1911 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi

I am 30 male. My height is 5.9 and my weight stays between 68 to 71. I am generally hitting heavy weight. For me heavy weight is for eg. Hitting 105 kg in bench press, 15-17 kg dumbells in hammer, 30 kg dumbell in eacj hand and doing arnold press etc..

The problem is I am not find the gains I used to an year or two ago.

I was taking Syntha-6 two times a day. Early in the morning and after workout. I was also taking JetFuse as preworkout.

The diet i am following is exactly what i used to follow early.

Should i hit moderate weight with more reps or something like thay and i was wondering if anyone could share his workout routine with the diet he is following. May be can figure out anything I am doing wrong.

Thanks in advance

Kush


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Look at increasing your food intake firstly.

Lifting low volume heavy weight or medium/high volume with a lower weight will both give muscle building results.

It is good to combine both types of lifting though.

I try to change my routine or lifting style every 8 weeks, or at least every 3rd week try either low/high volume the opposite of your current routine, for a week


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

As G-man99 says, rather than restricting yourself to a particular weight/rep range it is is best to vary this over time.

Do some reading around this section to get an idea of the sort of routines people are using. For natties, my personal (non-expert) view is that training frequency is particularly important, and I'd be tempted to suggest you try an upper/lower split training 4 days per week, with one session of each more heavier weight/lower reps, and the other lower weight/higher reps.

Oh, and your supplements are neither here nor there, focus on your diet as a whole. For starters, do you know how many calories you eat each day?


----------



## trapover (Dec 26, 2007)

Big weights + big food = size and strength.

If you think you're strong, then you're strong, it's all relative, push hard and feed yourself. Kinda simple really.


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

Eat more and mix it up a bit.

Perhaps a HST style routine would be useful if you've been doing heavy sessions for the past year. You start with more reps and less weight, then over the weeks increase weight and drop reps.

Have a read here if you like.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

trapover said:


> Big weights + big food = size and strength.
> 
> If you think you're strong, then you're strong, it's all relative, push hard and feed yourself. Kinda simple really.


True af that if you go into gym thinking you're tired then you will be. Purely the reason I take pre workouts so I can keep a strong mindset, biggest strength gainer imo.


----------



## kush1911 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks guys...i appreciate it that you guys replied.

I will keep your suggestions in mind.

Thanks again @NoGutsNoGlory @00alawre @trapover @Ultrasonic @G-man99


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

kush1911 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am 30 male. My height is 5.9 and my weight stays between 68 to 71. I am generally hitting heavy weight. For me heavy weight is for eg. Hitting 105 kg in bench press, 15-17 kg dumbells in hammer, 30 kg dumbell in eacj hand and doing arnold press etc..
> 
> ...


Hypertrophy has a few main conditions required (others have been discarded as they're less important), mechanical tension (sufficient weight),high fibre recruitment via accumulation of metabolic byproducts/sufficient load and cellular swelling (pump)

mechanical tension will easily be attained via heavy weight, but probably not the other two conditions. It's hard to keep enough tension on a muscle for long enough under a high load

on the other hand, higher volume lower intensity work is easy to attain cell swelling and byproduct accumulation, but difficult to get sufficient mechanical tension

now you hopefully see why all decent programs include both heavy blocks and light blocks

there are manipulations that do work, occlusion, myoreps etc all work without large loads as they ensure mechanical tension via blood flow restriction

tl;dr DO BOTH!


----------



## kush1911 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks guys for replying. Will keep your suggestions in mind.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Heavy weight for lots of reps using constant tension piston reps (no pausing at the top or bottom).


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Thats why its called 'pumping iron' heavy weight lots of reps.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

But surely you can't lift a heavy weight for lots of reps??

A moderate weight maybe, but a heavy weight is usually lifted around the 6 rep range?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> But surely you can't lift a heavy weight for lots of reps??
> 
> A moderate weight maybe, but a heavy weight is usually lifted around the 6 rep range?


I think a lot of people get into the trap of simply not lifting heavy enough


----------

